# liekomgj4ck's posting party: 2/06: Bulls @ Blazers, 9pm CST



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609950d370e87d9/47a8af124f551881/462e0dcb58808631/5bec1293" id="W4609950d370e87d9-47a8af124f551881" height="314" width="400"><param value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609950d370e87d9/47a8af124f551881/462e0dcb58808631/5bec1293" name="movie"/><param value="transparent" name="wmode"><param value="all" name="allowNetworking"><param value="always" name="allowScriptAccess"></object>

@

<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460994a4413a2097/47a8af33173f388c/462e123625708575/38f4caf9" id="W460994a4413a2097-47a8af33173f388c" height="314" width="400"><param value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460994a4413a2097/47a8af33173f388c/462e123625708575/38f4caf9" name="movie"/><param value="transparent" name="wmode"><param value="all" name="allowNetworking"><param value="always" name="allowScriptAccess"></object>

Kirk is out in this one, so is Deng of course. I'm not sure about Tyrus.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Party time! Excellent!

:bbanana::rbanana::gbanana::dpepper::wbanana::rock::vbanana::twave::banana::djparty::jump::yay::cheers:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

bullsger said:


> Party time! Excellent!
> 
> :bbanana::rbanana::gbanana::dpepper::wbanana::rock::vbanana::twave::banana::djparty::jump::yay::cheers:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bullsger said:


> Party time! Excellent!
> 
> :bbanana::rbanana::gbanana::dpepper::wbanana::rock::vbanana::twave::banana::djparty::jump::yay::cheers:


:jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump:

That's awesome but is making me kinda dizzy


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

http://blogs.chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/fullcourtpress/2008/02/hinrich-update.html



> Hinrich update
> 
> K.C. Johnson, 2:50 p.m.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Any idea what channel the game is on DirecTV. I won't be home by the time the game starts and need to tell my wife which channel to record for me. She checks all the usual channels, but gives up if she has to do any further searching


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Chicago Bulls at Portland Trailblazers

Wednesday, February 6th, 2008; 9:00 CT; CNW

Probable Starters:

Chicago Bulls:

PG- Chris Duhon
SG- Thabo Sefolosha
SF- Andres Nocioni
PF-Joe Smith
C- Ben Wallace

Portland Trailblazers:

PG-Steve Blake
SG-Brandon Roy
SF-Martell Webster
PF-LaMarcus Aldridge
C- Joel Pryzbilla

Game Story:

The last time the Chicago Bulls and Portland Trailblazers met, it was a great one. The Chicago Bulls ended up losing the game 115-109 in double overtime. Ben Gordon scored 32 points and hit a big shot whenever the Bulls needed it. Joe Smith added 32 points and 11 rebounds while Ben Wallace put up 12 points and 14 rebounds. Unfortunately the Bulls were plagued by the poor play of Kirk Hinrich and Andres Nocioni, and ended up falling to the play of Brandon Roy, who had 25 points and 11 assists.

The Trailblazers are coming off a 105-103 loss to the Denver Nuggets, while the Bulls are coming off of a 118-108 win over the Seattle Supersonics. Gordon had 20 points in that game.

The Bulls will be without Kirk Hinrich tonight, as he had to stay in Seattle for more tests. They are also missing Luol Deng, who has been out with an achilles injury.

The Chicago Bulls are currently 19-28, and the Portland Trailblazers are 27-20, yet the Bulls are closer to making the playoffs. The Bulls enter the game 1/2 game behind New Jersey for the 8th seed, and 1 1/2 games behind Atlanta for the 7th seed. The Blazers are 1 1/2 games behind Golden St. for the 8th spot in the West.

MemoraBull Moment:

March 27th, 2007- Chris Duhon bet Luol Deng during the game that he couldn’t score 40 points. Luol Deng took up the bet, and ended up buying Duhon dinner. Deng finished the game with an explosive 38 points en route to a 100-89 victory for the Bulls. Kirk Hinrich added 21 points and 12 assists in the onslaught, and Ben Gordon had 17 points. Tyrus Thomas was severely outplayed by his draft counterpart LaMarcus Aldridge. Aldridge had 20 points and 8 rebounds, while Thomas has 2 points on 1-8 shooting.

http://www.dabullz.com/2008/02/06/chicago-bulls-at-portland-trailblazers-preview/


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> Chicago Bulls at Portland Trailblazers
> 
> Wednesday, February 6th, 2008; 9:00 CT; CNW
> 
> ...


That starting lineup looks bad, haha. Only Noce and Joe can score.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I hope someone remembers to give us the chance to bet! Game starting around 9 tonight, Chicago time... So 2.4 hours.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Gordon hopefully will have a big game. Thabo should take playing on Roy personally, well I hope he does at least.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

It looks like King Joseus completely forgot about us today. Either that or he's getting laid.

:clap:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Ben Gordon is also out - wrist bothering him again.

http://blogs.chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/fullcourtpress/


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

narek said:


> Ben Gordon is also out - wrist bothering him again.
> 
> http://blogs.chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/fullcourtpress/


Yikes can't wait to watch this disaster ... too bad I can't bet against the Bulls

THABO!!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Just take this game off the air, save us the embarrassment


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

narek said:


> Ben Gordon is also out - wrist bothering him again.
> 
> http://blogs.chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/fullcourtpress/


OMFG!

That's crap.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey gordon try these on, you need em


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Game is coming up, this thread is bouncin 

:jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Jim Boylan is talking about the shaq trade


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Now Joe Smith is talking about the Shaq trade


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I predict the Blazers win by at least 10. I got 50,000 on it. :biggrin:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Duhon / Thabo / Nocioni / Joe Smith / Ben Wallace


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I hope Alridge whoops the F out of us


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I'll probably lose interest in doing the play by play unless someone really needs it, :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls get the tip


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

big ben a jump hook for 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

portland for 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

joe smith takes it to the hole, gets the hook


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

alridge a fade away jumper for 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo drives to the bucket and misses


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

had red kerr been smoking lately? khryapa will be bought out


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

alridge drives and is fouled by smith


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

F.A.B said:


> had red kerr been smoking lately? khryapa will be bought out


yeah victor is being bought out, it's on this board

joe smith misses a jumper, thabo with the follow


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

block by thabo... aldridge drives and a nice hook shot


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce for a 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

alridge in the post, in and out, noce the board


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

big ben got smacked! :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

i wouldn't mind doing that myself right now


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm going to bring out the beer :biggrin: 

big ben misses both FT's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blake dribbes inside out to jack for a 3!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls don't make it


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hard foul on noce


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

:lol: noce guarding jack?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

oh my f'in god


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nice TO by Noce


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

mmm beer. blazers ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Roy jumper good foul on thabo


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

misses the ft


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

joe smith the open jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

aldridge for a jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ben wallace the fade away jumper is good


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

LA the running hook doesn't go in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 13 portland 15 with 5:60 left 

commercial break


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Are noah and gray the only ones on the bench then?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

joe smith wide open jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I guess griffen can come up off the bench too, he's not injured right?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

3 second violation on the blazers


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo drives out to du, doesn't go in of course


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

roy a tough jumper is drained


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

duhon throws it and it's lost, blazers got it


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

roy drives right by noce for an easy 2, no help D


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

duhon lob to big ben, he's fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Griffster is in!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

big ben misses the FT's, griff the rebound, noce drives dishes it out to big ben misses the layup but is fouled, back to the line


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

He Makes A Ft!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

He made both, wow


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

6 points for big ben


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

roy tough fade away jumper goes in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

joe smith gets the pass but can't finish


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

joe smith jumper misses but he's fouled, here comes noah


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

big ben comes out, joe smith makes both at the line


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 19 port 21 2:59 left in the 1st


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

can't believe i'm watching this garbage game, the beer helps ease the pain


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

duhon makes a jumper, but he was ruled out of bounds


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

outlaw misses a jumper but they get it back, blake jumper missed. bulls ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

duhon to noah for the dunk!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blake a layup

tyrus thomas ready to come in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

griffen posts up and is rejected :lol:

roy for 3 misses but they get the board


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

another missed 3 portland ball

tyrus is in!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nvm, bulls ball, blazers go into a zone, joe smith gets mugged


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

outlaw to webster for the dunk


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

duhon misses a 3, smith the board


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

duhon drives up and under is missed

duhon just fell down and hit his head on a camera


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thabo in for duhon


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thabo long jumper missed


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

1st quarter is over bulls 21 port 27


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

is this game over yet?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Aaron Gray and Noah in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blazers hit a jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

aaron gray missed a shot, got his board, out to griff for 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blazers drive right in the lane, easy 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus posts up and goes out of bounds


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

outlaw missed 2, foul on noah


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

they made the FT, griffen misses a jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blocking foul on tyrus thomas, noce in for him


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

aaron gray posts up, out to noce, to thabo jumper doesn't go in, jumpball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

that female ref is kinda hot


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 23 port 33 with 9:50 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

outlaw makes a long 2, noah on him


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce misses a 3, foul on griffen on the rebound, duhon in for griffen


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blazers missed hook, gray the board, noah posts up to gray, to thabo for a 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

steal by aaron gray, blocking foul on webster, noce to line

8:37 left bulls 26 port 35


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

:sigh: isn't going well, we can't do anything on offense


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ben wallace back in to save us :worthy:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce jumper and 1


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

knocks down the ft


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ouch blazers just toying with the bulls now


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thabo drives in and doesn't go in, bounces off


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

feed it to big ben in the paint!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thabo jumper, missed everything


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blazers miss, rebound, and they get a dunk


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls jumper is missed, foul on noce


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 29 port 41 5:50 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thabo hits a jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blazers throw it away, thabo on the fast break and he travels


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

5:12 left bulls 31 port 41


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

timeout and commercial break


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

wow bulls announcers say the suns robbed the heat in the shaq trade


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blazers offensive board off the miss


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

wow nice rebound by alridge!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

duhon answers with a 3, blake misses a 3. now we have a jump ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tough shot by jack goes in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

big ben slashes and airball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

jack right to the hoop for 2, he has 9, thabo off the glass goes in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

jack 3 is short


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

2:05 bulls 36 port 47 

timeout chicago 

commercial break


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

this is hard to watch


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

horrible transition D, i'm looking at you Duhon


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

webster is out with a headache :lol:

good board by joe smith


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

roy nails a jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce chucks up a 3, noce gets his own board for the 2 and 1! 

wow how


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nvm, thabo on the rebound


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thabo steals from blake


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kickball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls have it, duhon drives joe smith nice jump hook


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

good D by noce, they TO


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 43 port 49 with 31 seconds left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls miss a jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

port miss a 2, bulls don't make the shot. 

bulls nice comeback 

49 - 43 blazers lead at halftime


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

If the Blazers stay in that zone we're in trouble


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:

no one seems interested so I'm out


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> :wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:
> 
> no one seems interested so I'm out



Does that mean the thread is all mine?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Dornado said:


> Does that mean the thread is all mine?


I'm still around watching but I'm done with the play-by-play, waste of time :laugh:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Roy and LA are killing us, well so is Jack, hah


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Well, Tyrus and Noah are on the bench and Ben Wallace is shooting 18-footers... for some reason Portland has come out playing man-to-man, maybe because Nocioni is in. Brandon Roy schools Thabo


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ben wallace with 8 pts


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Thabo forces an airball out of Roy.

The Portland announcers are probably the fourth or fifth I've heard mention us firing Skiles on Christmas eve and making a comment about it... seems like the timing was bad PR wise if nothing else.

Wallace has a flashback and grabs an offensive rebound...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

duhon made a 3 and now he airballs one


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ben wallace slashes to the bucket and makes it, 10 pts ! :clap2:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

is someone guarding LA and Roy?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Seriously, what is Duhon doing there? Forcing a three early in the shot clock... portland swings it around and gets an open look for 3 on the other end...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 53 port 62 6:36 left in the third


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

well, we're just sort of hanging around at this point. Hard to score without our three best offensive players (and, of course, Victor Khryapa)


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus is still unable to get 20 minutes out there


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

:lol: another duhon airball 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 57 port 64


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Never thought I'd say this but Noc should just have a license to shoot (For this game only). 

Only way I see us winning this is if Noc hits a few from the 3 point line.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

wow nice runner by thabo, 13 for him


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

darlets said:


> Never thought I'd say this but Noc should just have a license to shoot (For this game only).
> 
> Only way I see us winning this is if Noc hits a few from the 3 point line.


you called it: noce hits a 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

misses his 2nd 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

wow, down by 4


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

dayum ROY


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Joe Smith with a man's foul...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nvm down by 8 now


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Brandon Roy is killing us


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

duhon passes up a wide open 3, and passes it to portland


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

traveling on thabo


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Thabo looked awkward there, but I don't think it was a travel


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

wow Joe Smith is violent tonight, I haven't seen his usual smile once.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

still no tyrus


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

or noah and gray for that matter


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce for 3. bulls 65 port 73 with 53 secs left in the 3rd


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Duhon, really making me appreciate Kirk Hinrich right now...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Dornado said:


> Duhon, really making me appreciate Kirk Hinrich right now...


:yes: 

and to think i almost joined a duhon fan club earlier this season


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

okay... down 6 and T-Time and Noah are in... time to go on a run baby...


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Dornado said:


> Brandon Roy is killing us


O.K I'm only going to grumble about this once then move on. But we really, really, really should have drafted him. I just find it minding numbingly stupid that when you have Gordon and Kirk and you're looking for a Big Guard playing making guard to complete your back court you don't draft a guy like this.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

well, I told my girlfriend before the game started that the Bulls had nobody outside of Nocioni capable of shooting us in to this game... at least the Bulls are making me look smart.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Aaron Gray would help our offense right now


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

T-Time with a quick first step draws the foul... the Portland announcers are terrible homers and have been really annoying all night


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4bmRwdnWgZQ&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4bmRwdnWgZQ&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Thabo hits the three, nice... 18 points


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Thabo apparently has the green light... Noah loses a jump ball to Roy and then gets hit with a ticky tack foul


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

20 foot j from T-Time!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nice j by tyrus!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

down 5... I'd love to steal this game, we're going to need to keep them off of the boards and make a few shots down the stretch...


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Thabo having a nice game.

If Thabo can average 3+ assists a game the back court might work. Welllll, but a stretch but would be an improvement on the lack of play making in the backcourt.

Kirk at 6apg+
Thabo and Gordon at 3apg+ would be bearable. Not brilliant.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Nocioni on Brandon Roy is not working... Thabo has to get on him and run through picks


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

TT hits both.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls down by 5 with 4 minutes left


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

somebody put a hand in Brandon Roy's face


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

2:26 91 - 86 port lead


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

well, we're going to have to start getting some stops... Portland seems to be coming up with the tough shots when they need them.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow nice jam by big ben!


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Thabo's been a surprise to say the least.

Can he bring us home???? (crosses everything)


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

nickle-and-dime call on Tyrus Thomas


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 88 port 93 1:29 left 

tyrus drives and a nice move for the big basket!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

roy jumper over big ben missed. 

bulls got it and they call TO.

bulls 90 port 93 with a minute left


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

nice assertive move by Tyrus to hit that bank shot


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce turns it over


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Why did wallace touch that? Better yet, why is Wallace in the game?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

blake brings it down


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

outlaw jump hook for 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

games over looks like


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 90 port 95 with 27 secs


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Jack clearly went up and down on the play... wonderful..


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thabo drives and gets a layup

bulls 92 port 95 21 seconds


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

and the Portland terrible hack announcers try claiming Thabo traveled, see the replay, and recant


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

well, short handed as we were, this probably should have been expected. Still too much Ben Wallace in this game.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

duhon you moron!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Close game, better than I expected.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Thabo was the highlight. Best game as pro.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

darlets said:


> Thabo was the highlight. Best game as pro.


I agree. Really disappointed Gray, Noah, and Tyrus didn't get 20 minutes + 

Double loss in my book.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I followed the stat tracker and looked like Thabo was a stud tonight.

If there's a silver lining out of this injury situation, it's Thabo getting some confidence back. I'd love to see him be the starter from here on out. Him and Hinrich in the backcourt could be one of the top defensive backcourts in the NBA.

The main thing I want to see from him is more aggressiveness offensively. 22 pts and 6 dimes shows he was doing that. He has such solid court vision, I think we need to have him running plays a bit more frequently.


----------

